# Does A DVD Burner Play DVDs?



## vantagexx (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not computer saavy in the least so excuse my ignorance. If I buy this model DVD burner (Sony DRX-810UL) does it only burn dvd or does it also play them? Will it play movies and PC games? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes it will play/read a DVD.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would buy a 

liteon or pioneer brand drive


----------

